# Pipe lighter review - Check it out



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I just reviewed five lighters in the accessory review forum. Among them two pipe lighters that I haven't seen reviews on here: The Monarch and the Lotus L1040.

Check'em out here and let me know what you think. I didn't want to cross-post but still wanted to call your attention to it.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1517890#post1517890

Till


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Too much reading for me:hn I'll stick to my "Old Boy"


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree, for pipe lighters nothing can top an old boy! Well worth the price of admission IMHO.:tu


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

I know the Old Boy is the classic. However, I refrained from getting one because I didn't like to have to flip a cap open before I can light. The piezo will take care of that. Besides that the Old Boy costs between $120 and 180 whereas the Lotus is $40. So the price differential is huge. Also everybody has one, so it's nice to be different in that sense. 

Till


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice lighter roundup!

Im in lighter limbo right now...

I REALLY want one of those new style Old-Boys... the "classico chrome engine - turned barley" But its $117 at smokingpipes (with free lifetime repairs...)
That $117 should be spent on other things... either towards an expensive pipe, or a pipe carrying case 
ive got the pipes, all the tools needed, a pipe rack, and a nice wall mounted cabinet... but no pipe carrying case!! Such a tough decision, because i dont really NEED the old-boy... but everyone seems to LOVE em... and they look fantastic..

Right now im making due with a bunch of those cheap Bentley $5.50 pipe lighters. At first the flames werent very big, and i thought they were junk... but the longer i used em, the better they got.. they have a built in tamper, and for $5.50 you cant go wrong..
its not a true 90degree angle (more like 45) but it still gets the job done.. and if i lose it, oh well!

Along with the old boy, im VERY interested in one of those lotus Duel Flame lighters.
Its got a jet torch, and a 90 degree soft flame in the same lighter. Ive been using my Jet Torch on my pipes lately to great effect. it works GREAT on flakes when i fold n' stuff.
I even use it on plain old ribbon cut!
What i do is use the Jet torch on the first couple lights to get a quick and even light.
just like the frank method suggests... One second bursts with the Jet torch, after a few of those, the tobacco is evenly charred and tamped.. then i switch over to the angled soft flame for the remainder of the bowl, unless its a flake thats giving me trouble.

Has anyone had any problems with lotus lighters??


people seem to have mixed reviews about Corbeli lighters, and i can tell you 1st hand that prometheus lighters SUCK.. I paid a hefty chunk of change for my prometheus and its breaking all the time... 

Im really considering buying a lotus unless anyone says otherwise..

-hyp


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriouisly, buy and old boy and you will never have to buy another pipe lighter. Unless you lose it that is.:tu I know the price seems outrageous, I thought the same before I pulled the trigger on mine. After you have it in your hands you will see why it is worth it!!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> Nice lighter roundup!
> 
> Im in lighter limbo right now...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have heard about the Lotus dual flame. Sounds like an interesting concept but I have never seen one in person. Another alternative to add to your difficult choice is the Vector soft flame pipe insert with butane for the Zippo. If you have an old Zippo around that would certainly be nice.

For a pipe case check out my recent review and pictures of a Pelican case that I use for my pipes. It's in the Accessory Review section. It works great and cost around $30. Of course, it is a bit bulky and you might look for something slimmer to fit in a satchel or even a jacket but I thought I'd mention that anyway.

In principle, the high priced accessories are just there to boost our vanity. Sure, it is great to light a Cuban cigar with your Dupont or your vintage Sobranie in your Dunhill with a gold Sillem's (made by Corona for Sillem) but after all the result is still the same. You are smoking tobacco. 

Till


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

i went ahead and pulled the trigger on the lotus dual flame, and a martin wess 3-pipe bag 
I just needed a small bag to carry around. Sure beats a pipe sock and ziplock bags.

Im sure ill end up with an oldboy someday... but i really like the idea of the dual lighter considering how i like using the torch for the 1st couple lights. plus its half the price...

-hyp


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Good call on the Martin Wess. I looked at those, too. They are nice.

Please do post a little review of your new lighter in an extra thread. I think that one hasn't been reviewed yet here.

Thanks,

Till


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I have a Wess 3 pipe bag. Really classy yet functional, and carries everything needed for a night out pipe smoking. The one I bought came with a leather tobacco pouch with silver trim.
Very nice pouch!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

PICTURES, PLEEEEASE!

Till


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice review bro! (Although I agree, the old boy should have been in there due to its popularity :tu)

Nicely done

~Mark

PS -


hyper_dermic said:


> I REALLY want one of those new style Old-Boys... the "classico chrome engine - turned barley" But its $117 at smokingpipes


$99 everyday price :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

GrayFox has some oldboys for as low as $90 with free shipping if anyone is interested. http://grayfoxonline.com/corona.html


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

n2advnture said:


> Nice review bro! (Although I agree, the old boy should have been in there due to its popularity :tu)
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mark. I cannot review the Old Boy because I don't have one. Simple as that. 

Till


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't waste your time and money on the lotus dual flame lighter...the gas tank is way to small and it isn't a dependable lighter...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but I find the ol' fashioned Zippo much better than "pipe" lighters?

I tried using a Colibri (spelling?) pipe-lighter but I found it to be a pain in the neck. Runs out of butane in a few lights, scorches easily (ok, so I'm new at this), and won't work in the slightest breeze.

I switched to my 20 year old Zippo and I find it much easier. Lights each time even in a gale, lasts for days on a few drops, never gives tongue bite on the light (cooler flame?).



RJ


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting note of yours. So this is an ordinary Zippo? Not the pipe version and not the butane version? Isn't the ordinary Zippo flame very wide and thus would easily scorch the rim?

Till


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

tfar said:


> Interesting note of yours. So this is an ordinary Zippo? Not the pipe version and not the butane version? Isn't the ordinary Zippo flame very wide and thus would easily scorch the rim?
> 
> Till


Its a regular brass cased Zippo using the liquid fuel (wick and flint). Gives a big flame, but it doesn't touch either the pipe or the baccy directly. When you draw, the flame jumps into the bowl and tickles the top layer. It takes a little longer to scorch for the first light, but the flame never actually touches the pipe rim. I don't use it with my meer because I'm a klutz and occasionally tap the lid against the side of the pipe -doh-

RJ


----------



## skatalite (Feb 29, 2008)

My main lighter is now one of these Colibri pipe lighters:

I got it for $33. Has a tamp/pick and a big flame adjustor. I've got no problems with it. I've used it in windy conditions - works just fine. I haven't had a problem with it burning the rims of my bowls, though I think my lighting technique is more responsible for that. This lighter actually has replaced the following lighter:

A Monarch of some kind...









Not a bad pipe lighter, but the flame adjustor is just so damn small... Got to be a pain to deal with. And the flame height depends on the amount of butane left in the thing. It's now my secondary lighter.

I've also got one of these:

Colibri Firebird









Not recommended for pipes  But good for anything else.


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Skatalite, this confirms exactly what I said in my review. The Monarch probably has the same basic innards and the Colibri looks very much like my Lotus. Check it out.

Till


----------

